# What are factory 18s worth?



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a set of factory 18s off my 05 GTO I plan to put on CL and I am not sure what to ask for them. They seem pretty rare...I cant find any for sale anywhere. What have you guys seen them selling for?

Heres a pic:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh they really aren't worth much so you should just give them to me.......:willy: Seriously, I've seen them go anywhere from $200 for just the wheels in mediocre shape to over $2000 in good shape with tires. I'm not looking for any but presonally I'd pay no more than about $400 for just the rims and they'd have to be in great shape and I'd buy my own tires. I'm pretty sure you'd be able to top that......


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Oh they really aren't worth much so you should just give them to me.......:willy: Seriously, I've seen them go anywhere from $200 for just the wheels in mediocre shape to over $2000 in good shape with tires. I'm not looking for any but presonally I'd pay no more than about $400 for just the rims and they'd have to be in great shape and I'd buy my own tires. I'm pretty sure you'd be able to top that......


Thanks for the input...the wheels are in great shape. The tires are three good Goodyear F1s and one Bridgstone that needs to be replaced. 

I think the problem I am going to have selling them is they are so few GTOs out there finding a buyer will be hard....its not like having some for a Camaro or Corvette.

This is what they looked like on my GTO:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's exactly how they'd look on mine... I could actually claim that was mine w/18s except for the front plate (or lack of) Good luck, I'm sure you'll sell them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get refer'd 18s for $200 each. I can't figure out how people private sell them for the same price used.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're referring to the $200 I stated, that was for a complete set of 4 at the Fairplex auto swap meet. That's the lowest I've seen them go for.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you post some more close ups? They look good, but is there some scratches on them?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Let's just be careful we don't turn this into a 4 sale thread. We're starting to teeter on the edge....

Thanks,
68'


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

97ramsst said:


> I have a set of factory 18s off my 05 GTO I plan to put on CL and I am not sure what to ask for them. They seem pretty rare...I cant find any for sale anywhere. What have you guys seen them selling for?


They aren't rare and can be bought from several online suppliers, the lowest I've seen are painted recons from finishline that run $190ea.



97ramsst said:


> ...the wheels are in great shape. The tires are three good Goodyear F1s and one Bridgstone that needs to be replaced.
> 
> I think the problem I am going to have selling them is they are so few GTOs out there finding a buyer will be hard....


It appears at least from the posted pic that the wheel on the left front has marks or the pic was taken with a dirty lens. Either way, if its only 1 wheel with light scratches and I were you selling them with usable rubber.... I'd ask $200 each and go from there. What you actually receive will always depend on what the buyer agrees to pay.



jpalamar said:


> You can get refer'd 18s for $200 each. I can't figure out how people private sell them for the same price used.


Cause recons aint new either.... and mainly come from wrecks.



BlackJackByte said:


> Can you post some more close ups? They look good, but is there some scratches on them?


This is where asking how much should I ask on CL, starts to turn into a FS thread and the OP doesn't have the post count to sell jack on the forums. If he did and posted on ls1gto, they would be gone fairly quickly at $200 a pop... as I said in good condition and usable rubber.



68greengoat said:


> Let's just be careful we don't turn this into a 4 sale thread. We're starting to teeter on the edge....
> 
> Thanks,
> 68'


LOL.... ya can't fault the dude for tryin to get a price check and drum up interest...


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> They aren't rare and can be bought from several online suppliers, the lowest I've seen are painted recons from finishline that run $190ea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....you must have a lot of time on your hands. :lol:

Thanks for the info though...I guess the best way to see what they will sell for is to put them on ebay with a starting bid of $1 and go from there.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I'll double your offer right now. $2.00! J/K.


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

noel the legend said:


> Well, I'll double your offer right now. $2.00! J/K.


Dang you just missed them...I sold them Friday for $900! :cheers


----------

